# Discuss Cooking Online Store!



## Andy R (Mar 13, 2006)

Well with our new logo it was time to setup an online store where you can get your DC merchandise.  So here it is, the official Discuss Cooking online store, show your support today and help spread the word with a t-shirt, sweatshirt, apron or coffee mug or coaster!

You can also find a link in the Quick Links box on the left hand column!

I can't wait to spot a fellow member out on the street one day.  That will be so cool!

Go to the Discuss Cooking Online Store​


----------



## corazon (Mar 13, 2006)

Too bad we didn't have that apron as the traveling apron.
Thanks for all your hard work, admins & mods!  Looks great!


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 13, 2006)

wow too cool


----------



## Maidrite (Mar 13, 2006)

Thank You for all the hard work that goes into this site and all the great items. Everyone here makes the Differents. God Bless James


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 14, 2006)

Ditto on what Maidrite said! Thanks guys!! The store store is awesome!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 14, 2006)

Too cool! Thanks for the BIG mug!! I'll be ordering that one!!

Another thing, is there anyway to get colored shirts? I play havoc on white and grey. Maybe blue, red, something to match the logo??


----------



## middie (Mar 14, 2006)

Oooooooh I like ! I think i'll be getting a mug too


----------



## Andy R (Mar 20, 2006)

*Save $10
when you spend $25 or more!
------------------------------ 
Enter the coupon code 
DES111
when checking out.
------------------------------ *
Coupon expires 3/27/06...
so hurry!​


----------



## cara (Mar 20, 2006)

do they ship oversea?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Cool! We may all become walking ads.
Who came up with the logo picture anyways? And what sort of cheesy thing is the male chef supposed to be stirring anyways?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2006)

the logo was inspired by a picture of the site's admins, taken at at the yearly discusscooking conference in hawaii.

from left to right, it's a picture of pa baker getting loaded; andy m. just after a trip to aruba; gb stirring fondue (you did guess "cheesey); and finally, that's either middie or kitchenelf, _standing_ on the right.


----------



## middie (Jul 19, 2006)

Oh that was me Bucky !
But that's Gb's wine in front
of me !!


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> the logo was inspired by a picture of the site's admins, taken at at the yearly discusscooking conference in hawaii.
> 
> from left to right, it's a picture of pa baker getting loaded; andy m. just after a trip to aruba; gb stirring fondue (you did guess "cheesey); and finally, that's either middie or kitchenelf, _standing_ on the right.


 Oh. I was always wondering. So I'm gussing its more than one pic put together instead of just one pic of everybody.

EDIT: Got your private message Bucky. Thought I'd make it public that you're a liar liar pants on fire!
(They've never met)


----------



## buckytom (Jul 19, 2006)

oh no, that's almost the real picture. andy m. is one of those touchy/talky annoying people. you know the kind. gb is just trying to get the fondue right, and there's andy, constantly tapping gb on the arm, like he forgets that they're in the middle of a conversation.

and pa baker, well, lets just say she traded in the wine bottle for milk bottles ever since sofie came around.

and there's middie, in her loud, low-cut red dress, always trying to get attention. short people...sheesh. 
hey, i just noticed, where is gb looking anyway.


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 19, 2006)

cara said:
			
		

> do they ship oversea?


Yes Cara, they do ship abroad. I bought a mug and it arrives safely.


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> hey, i just noticed, where is gb looking anyway.


 


Man, I didn't realize the creators of this site were all friends who see each other in real life and stuff. I don't know why I wouldn't think anyone would know each other, I guess I never really thought about it.


----------



## RMS (Jul 21, 2006)

Very cool stuff!  I need to do some shopping.
And where exactly is GB looking?


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2006)

Here's the thing I noticed from the get-go:
why does GB's hairpiece sitting so crooked? Look closely.
And, apparently we knew he'd be shaving his beard, so the picture was made as a pre-cursor to the event.


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> oh no, that's almost the real picture. andy m. is one of those touchy/talky annoying people. you know the kind. gb is just trying to get the fondue right, and there's andy, constantly tapping gb on the arm, like he forgets that they're in the middle of a conversation....


 
I wouldn't have to be touchy/talky and annoying if GB would just listen to me so the fondue came out right!  It would also help if he looked at what he was supposed to be doing instead of 'you know what'.


----------



## jkath (Jul 21, 2006)

Are you sure Geebs isn't asleep? Maybe he had too many of Ronjohn's concoctions at the convention.


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> It would also help if he looked at what he was supposed to be doing instead of 'you know what'.


Some things are better than Fondue


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

Ahhh, no ballcaps?


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 21, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Some things are better than Fondue


 

What's sad is that I had to point it out to you!


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2006)

Yeah I should have cut myself off after that second bottle of wine.


----------



## RMS (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know about anyone else but I sure hope I get an invitation to the next Convention!


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2006)

MAybe next time I shouldn't wear that loud red dress huh ?


----------



## buckytom (Jul 22, 2006)

umm, no, did anyone suggest that?

don't change a thing middie. we love you just the way you are. (ok, well, you can change clothes between then and now, but you get the idea...)


----------



## The Z (Jul 23, 2006)

It's just lucky jkath isn't on the logo... Demand would jam the internet and supply could never keep up with demand.


----------

